

Simple Charters: Instant Private Flights - charlesdenault
http://www.simplecharters.com/

======
prawn
Would be good to see anonymised examples of real flight charters so it's
possible to get a feel for what a private flight might cost. Might save on
tyre-kickers or encourage those who would've guessed it out of their league.

I really like how Flight Fox does this in showing sample trips. It allows you
to see the sort of savings they've been able to find.

~~~
tptacek
~20-30k transcontinental?

~~~
prawn
Per person? Per plane of a certain size?

------
jsm386
'Real customers. Real reviews.' (<http://www.simplecharters.com/how-it-works>)

featuring some real people <http://bit.ly/Wo7h8T>

stock photography has its place...but not beside this paragraph: "The idea of
trusting a broker with your flight is crazy nowadays. Before you book your
flight you can read real reviews from verified customers. Never again will you
have to worry about whether or not you're getting a good deal, or will have an
excellent flight!"

~~~
charlesdenault
Took that down.

------
rogerbinns
I never understand why sites feel the need to include the date in a copyright
banner/footer (or why the copyright is even needed since it is automatically
the case). But if you are going to do it, then make sure you update it
otherwise it could be coming up to the end of February and a viewer seeing the
previous year could wonder if the site is dead/stale/not maintained.

~~~
bdonlan
Prior to 1989 all works in the US required either a copyright notice or
registration filing for copyright protection. This is no longer the case, but
people still do it. Note that, if present, the date should be the date of
publishing of the work in question. One might be able to argue that simply
updating the page to change the copyright date without actually creating and
publishing a new copyrightable work is not a valid copyright notice (but,
again, this is all moot since you don't even need a copyright notice these
days).

------
aiurtourist
Don't the people who would use a service like this already have the money to
use a consierge or assistant who would do the booking for them?

~~~
gojomo
Won't the assistants and concierges wind up using a service like this?

~~~
charlesdenault
Exactly.

------
Fenn
I'd be really interested to see the pricing/commercials around this too. There
was a startup that did exactly this a few years back that got Branson's
attention and turned into Virgin Charter:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virgin_Charter> \- I believe it got hit by the
2009 financial downturn.

------
tjbiddle
I don't see prices anywhere, but I'm assuming this is one of those "If you
have to ask, you can't afford it" type things.

------
stevencorona
would love to have an idea of what something like this would cost.

------
orangethirty
Didn't Warren Buffett run something like this? He always talks about how bad
the airplane business is.

~~~
tptacek
You're thinking NetJets, which is frac ownership.

------
nachteilig
Someone over there might want to take care with leftover bootstrap bits

[http://www.simplecharters.com/assets/ico/apple-touch-
icon-57...](http://www.simplecharters.com/assets/ico/apple-touch-
icon-57-precomposed.png)

------
charlesdenault
Thanks for all the great input, especially the stock image and the bootstrap
bits. That's since been fixed. It's tough to see this stuff yourself when
you're staring at a problem for hours.

------
tectonic
The affiliate programs for private jet travel can be $5k+ per referral. Seems
like a good model.

------
kbar13
looks like they're infected by the disqus ad campaign :(((

------
RobotCaleb
I was just thinking about this very thing yesterday. Neato.

